# الحرية انواعها وضوابطها



## drpepo (5 فبراير 2006)

*الحرية انواعها وضوابطها*

*بقلم: البابا شنودة الثالث

لقد خلق الله الإنسان حرا. وبالحرية ميزه عن مخلوقات أخري كثيرة. وقد تغني الناس بالحرية. فقال أحد أدباء الغرب: 'لو انك فقدت كل شيء، ماعدا الحرية، فأنت لاتزال غنيا'. وتجاه الحرية، يقف ذلك السؤال الشهير:

'هل الإنسان مسير أم مخير؟'

وواضح ان الإنسان مخير في كل ما يفعله. ولكي لاينحرف بحريته فيخطيء، زوده الله بالعقل الذي ينير أمامه الطريق، وأيضا بالضمير لكي يميز بين الخير والشر. كما زوده كذلك بالوصية الإلهية لكي يلتزم بها في كل تصرفات حياته.

والدليل علي حرية الإنسان، ان الحرية ترتبط دائما بالمسئولية، فإن لم يكن الشخص حر الإرادة، فلا مسئولية عليه، وان لم يكن حرا، فكيف يلتزم بوصايا الله؟! وما لزوم أمور عديدة ينهاه الله عنها، إن لم تكن له حرية إرادة؟ وإلا انطبق عليه قول الشاعر:

ألقاه في اليم مكتوفا وقال له.. إياك إياك ان تبتل بالماء

كذلك فإن ارتكاب الخطيئة دليل علي ان الإنسان مخير.. لأن الله لايسير أحدا في طريق خاطيء.. إنما المخطيء يرتكب الخطأ عن طريق اختياره له.

وأيضا ان لم تكن هناك حرية، فلا حساب إذن ولا دينونة في الآخرة ولا ثواب ولاعقاب.

***

الإنسان إذن مخير لا مسير.. فهل هو مخير في كل شيء؟

طبعا لم يكن أي شخص مخيرا من جهة البلد الذي ولد فيه، ولا من جهة الجنس الذي ينتمي إليه. ولم يكن مخيرا في نوع شكله وملامحه، وفي فصيلة دمه، وفي كثير من المواهب التي اعطيت له، أو التي حرم منها.. لم يكن مخيرا في نشأته، ولا في اختيار أسرته، ولا فيما ورثه عن تلك الأسرة من دم ومن عقل، وأمور اجتماعية..

ولكنه علي الرغم من كل هذا هو مخير في تصرفاته، ومخير في أن يصلح بقدر الإمكان من مستوي نشأته، كما في تغيير مستواه في أمور عديدة.

***

هنا ونسأل: هل الإنسان حر في أحلامه؟

وللإجابة علي هذا السؤال، نقول ان هناك أنواعا من الأحلام، فقد توجد أحلام عبارة عن إعلان من الله، مثل الأحلام التي فسرها يوسف الصديق لفرعون. وهناك أحلام أخري عبارة عن حروب من الشياطين. وهذان النوعان لا إرادة للإنسان فيهما ولا حرية، وبالتالي لامسئولية.

غير ان هناك أحلاما ناتجة عما يخزنه كل شخص في عقله الباطن من شهوات أو رغبات أو أفكار أو مخاوف.. وما تجمعه الحواس من نظر وسمع.. وهذه قد تظهر له بصورة أحلام. ويبدو انه لاحرية للإنسان فيها. ولكنها ناتجة عن حرية سابقة، فيما خزنه لنفسه.. وهي لاتدخل في نطاق الأمور الإرادية، إنما في شبه الإرادية أو نصف الإرادية. وعليه مسئولية تجاهها، علي الأقل من جهة الأسباب التي أوصلتها إليه.

ولهذا، فإن كان الإنسان أمينا علي نفسه وروحياته أثناء الصحو، ستكون أحلامه أمينة له أثناء نومه.

***

ضوابط الحرية وحدودها

إن الإنسان فيما هو مخير فيما يفعل، لكنه ليس مخيرا بطريقة مطلقة، إنما تحد من حريته أمور مهمة تنطبق علي الكل.

فله ان يستخدم حريته، بحيث لايعتدي علي حريات الاخرين وحقوقهم، فلا تستخدم الحرية في إهانة الغير، ولا في السب والقذف، ولا ان تبني راحته علي تعب الاخرين. وليس هو حرا في استخدام العنف ضد غيره.

وهو أيضا حر في حدود الالتزام بالنظام العام، والالتزام بالآداب العامة، وبقوانين البلد الذي يعيش. مثال ذلك فإنه في أكثر البلاد تمسكا بالحرية، لايستطيع أحد أن يكسر قواعد المرور وإشاراته، ويقول: أنا حر أفعل ما أشاء!

هو أيضا حر في حدود وصايا الله، فلا يعصاها ويسلك حسب هواه. وهكذا فإن المؤمنين بالحرية، ينادون بالحرية المنضبطة، وليس بالحرية المطلقة.

ولهذا، فإن الذي يتجاوز حدود حريته، ولا يلتزم بالوضع السليم، فإن القانون يلزمه بذلك، والعقوبة تردعه.. بل ان حرية الإنسان ينبغي ضبطها منذ الصغر. وهنا يبرز لزوم التربية والتعليم. ويقوم واجب الأسرة في ضبط حرية الطفل، بحكمة، حتي لاينحرف. ثم واجب المدرسة أيضا في تعليم الطلبة قواعد الحرية وحدودها وضوابطها.

***

كذلك ليس الإنسان حرا في ايذاء نفسه:

فلا يقع الإنسان في إدمان الخمر أو المخدرات أو التدخين، ويتلف صحته وإرادته، ويضيع ماله فيما يضره. ويقول أنا حر!.. كلا، ليس هو حرا فيما يجلب له الأذي. فصحته وديعة في يديه، لايملكها وحده، بل يملكها أيضا المجتمع الذي رباه ورعاه، والذي هو مكلف بخدمته وأداء واجبه نحوه.. كذلك ليس الإنسان حرا في أن يقتل نفسه، أي ينتحر بطريقة ما. فحياته ليست ملكا له وحده. كما انه ليس حرا في كسر وصية الله القائلة 'لاتقتل'. والتي تنطبق أيضا عليه من جهة نفسه كما من جهة غيره.

***

أنواع الحرية

في نطاق الحرية المنضبطة، توجد أنواع من الحرية، منها الحرية الشخصية، حرية الإرادة، وحرية الفكر، وحرية إبداء الرأي، وحرية الاجتماع، وحرية العقيدة، والحرية السياسية.

فالإنسان من حقه ان يفكر بحرية كما يشاء. ولكن بضوابط: فليس من حريته ان يسرح في أفكار ظالمة، أو في أفكار نجسة، وان كانت قوانين الدولة لاتردعه من جهة هذا الفكر، فإن الضمير يوبخه، ويأمره ان يضبط فكره حتي لايدنس نفسه.. ثم هل في حريته ان يعتنق فكرا هداما؟! وان اختار بحريته هذا الفكر، فليس من حقه ان ينشره. وإلا فإنه يؤذي المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه. وهنا من حق الدولة ان تضبط الأفكار الهدامة التي تبلبل أذهان الناس وتقود تصرفاتهم في اتجاه ضار.

***

الإنسان له حرية العقيدة، من جهة الدين والتدين، وما يتبع ذلك من حرية العبادة.

وقد تمادي البعض في هذه الحرية، حتي وصلوا في بعض البلاد إلي الالحاد. كما وصلوا إلي كثير من الانحرافات العقيدية وإلي تشويش أذهان الآخرين، ونشر الشكوك في الثوابت من الأمور الإيمانية. وتجرأ بعضهم في بلاد الغرب إلي مطالبتهم بعدم تدريس الدين، لأنه لايوافق معتقداتهم. كذلك وصل بهم الأمر إلي الشذوذ الجنسي والمطالبة باعتماد قانون من الدولة. وبعض الدول سمحت لهم بهذا كما في كندا. كما ضغطوا علي بعض الهيئات الدينية لاعتماد الشذوذ. وطالبوا لأنفسهم بحقوق كشواذ.

***

أما عن الحرية السياسية فللإنسان الحق في اختيار النهج السياسي الذي يوافقه، والحزب السياسي الذي يستريح لمبادئه.

كما ان له حق الانتخاب وحق الترشيح في حدود القانون. ولكن الحرية السياسية ينبغي أن تكون منضبطة أيضا. فلا ينضم أحد إلي نهج سياسي مدمر، ولاينضم إلي حزب متمرد علي النظام، يثير الشقاق ويدعو إلي التخريب وإلي محاولة قلب نظام الحكم.

وفي نطاق الحرية السياسية، تدخل حرية الصحافة وحرية النشر والمفروض في هذه الحرية ان تكون منضبطة أيضا، بحيث لاتكون أداة تشهير بالناس، وسب البعض وقذفهم بحجة حرية الرأي. ولايجوز للصحافة ان تخرج من الناحية الموضوعية إلي النواحي الشخصية، التي تمس أعراض الناس وسمعتهم وأمورهم الشخصية.

إن الحرية سلاح ذو حدين، فهي نافعة ولازمة ان سارت في طريق سليم. وإلا إذا انحرفت فإنها تضر الإنسان ومن حوله.

***

الحرية الحقيقية

ختاما ما هي الحرية الحقيقية؟ ذلك لأن هناك بعض الناس يسمون أنفسهم أي متحررين، وهم يسيرون حسب هواهم في طريق خاطيء، يتحررون فيه من القيم والثوابت..!

أما الحرية الحقيقية، فهي ان يتحرر الإنسان من كل فكر خاطيء، ومن كل طبع رديء، ومن كل شهوة منحرفة، ومن كل خطيئة.

مثل هذا الإنسان إذا منح الحرية فإنه سيسلك فيها بأسلوب سليم نافع له ولغيره..

لذلك علي طالب الحرية، ان يتحرر أولا من الداخل.. وبهذا يمكنه ان يستخدم الحرية للخير.

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]​[/FONT]*


----------



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا يا دكتور بيبو 

ميرسيه ليك على تعبك 

ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز*


----------

